# whistleblower



## mirk

Hola, busco la traducción al español de "whistleblower" en el siguiente contexto:

"...including, for example, the need to protect _whistleblowers_"

Pensaría en "soplón", pero tiene una connotación negativa y _whistleblower_ no es necesariamente algo malo.  ¿Alguien puede ayudarme?


----------



## fuzzzylogix

Whistleblower = soplón; chivato y sí tiene una connotación negativa. Por eso la necesidad de protección. Nobody likes a whistleblower unless you have something to gain from them.


----------



## Eva Maria

fuzzzylogix said:


> Whistleblower = soplón; chivato y sí tiene una connotación negativa. Por eso la necesidad de protección. Nobody likes a whistleblower unless you have something to gain from them.


 
Mirk,

I agree with Fuzzzy! También "acusica", "acusón", "delator"...

Pero mira aquí dicho en plan fino y formal:

Derecho administrativo, Ciencias sociales [COM]
*EN *
whistle-blower 
whistleblower 

*ES *
denunciante 

EM


----------



## softouch_me

"...including, for example, the need to protect _whistleblowers_"
me gustaria saber si es asi tu oracion?' o se te olvido alguna palabra como:
",,,,,including, for example, the need toproct FROM whistleblowers"
para mi es como silbadores....chifladores...


----------



## Eva Maria

softouch_me said:


> "...including, for example, the need to protect _whistleblowers_"
> me gustaria saber si es asi tu oracion?' o se te olvido alguna palabra como:
> ",,,,,including, for example, the need toproct FROM whistleblowers"
> para mi es como silbadores....chifladores...


 
Soft Touch-Me,

Muy bueno!

EM


----------



## cubaMania

softouch_me said:


> "...including, for example, the need to protect _whistleblowers_"
> me gustaria saber si es asi tu oracion?' o se te olvido alguna palabra como:
> ",,,,,including, for example, the need toproct FROM whistleblowers"
> para mi es como silbadores....chifladores...


 
No, it is the need to protect whistleblowers.   The term "whistleblower" is generally positive, not negative, and the laws are designed to protect them from retaliation so that wrongdoing can be exposed without the whistleblower losing her/his job or being penalized by other retaliatory actions.


----------



## Eva Maria

cubaMania said:


> No, it is the need to protect whistleblowers. The term "whistleblower" is generally positive, not negative, and the laws are designed to protect them from retaliation so that wrongdoing can be exposed without the whistleblower losing her/his job or being penalized by other retaliatory actions.


 
CubaMania,

I agree with you. Pero depende de qué tipo de "informador" se trate. Imagino que Softouch se refería a los que apoyan ciertos totalitarismos con sus delaciones.

EM


----------



## mirk

cubaMania said:


> No, it is the need to protect whistleblowers.   The term "whistleblower" is generally positive, not negative, and the laws are designed to protect them from retaliation so that wrongdoing can be exposed without the whistleblower losing her/his job or being penalized by other retaliatory actions.




¡¡¡EXACTO CUBAMANIA!!! That's exactly what I am reading about: the Reporter's Privilege in California, that protects whistleblowers from their names being published in leagal cases.

Visto desde la ley, un "soplón" no es malo.  ¿Será entonces un _informante_? ¿o estoy mezclando inglés con español otra vez?


----------



## Eva Maria

mirk said:


> ¡¡¡EXACTO CUBAMANIA!!! That's exactly what I am reading about: the Reporter's Privilege in California, that protects whistleblowers from their names being published in leagal cases.
> 
> Visto desde la ley, un "soplón" no es malo. ¿Será entonces un _informante_? ¿o estoy mezclando inglés con español otra vez?


 
Toc, Toc! Monsieur Mirk, ¿os habeis leído alguno de mis posts dedicados a vos?

A- Denunciante

B- Informador

EM


----------



## mirk

Eva Maria said:


> Toc, Toc! Monsieur Mirk, os habeis leído alguno de mis posts dedicados a vos?
> 
> A- Denunciante
> 
> B- Informador
> 
> EM



Perdona, mi cerebro solo puede procesar cierto número de posts por minuto, principalmente a esta hora del día  

Además, mi estimada Eva María, yo soy "mademoiselle Mirk"...  "Monsieur Mirx" es mi casi-tocayo.  ¡Menuda confusión de nicks!.  

Retomando el tema de los soplones, ¡gracias! me gusta "denunciante" para mi traducción .

Saludos de Mademoiselle Mirk


----------



## Eva Maria

mirk said:


> Perdona, mi cerebro solo puede procesar cierto número de posts por minuto, principalmente a esta hora del día
> 
> Además, mi estimada Eva María, yo soy "mademoiselle Mirk"... "Monsieur Mirx" es mi casi-tocayo. ¡Menuda confusión de nicks!.
> 
> Retomando el tema de los soplones, ¡gracias! me gusta "denunciante" para mi traducción .
> 
> Saludos de Mademoiselle Mirk


 
Oh la la! Mix Mirk & Mirx!

Teniendo en cuenta la valiosa información de CubaManía, creo que "denunciante" te va que ni pintado.

Un saludo cordial!

Eve Marie

PS: El secreto de mi rapidez es que tengo cuatro brazos como Shiva!


----------



## JanetF

Given that what CubaMania says is absolutely correct, I think it's a great pity that the Spanish equivalents suggested aren't a bit more friendly.  I realise that 'denunciante' and 'informador' in Spanish don't have the same horrible feel to them that 'denouncer' and 'informer' do in English, but if you are English it is impossible to read the Spanish without getting that horrible feeling.

You can almost feel the knock on the door in the middle of the night ...


----------



## mirk

JanetF said:


> Given that what CubaMania says is absolutely correct, I think it's a great pity that the Spanish equivalents suggested aren't a bit more friendly.  I realise that 'denunciante' and 'informador' in Spanish don't have the same horrible feel to them that 'denouncer' and 'informer' do in English, but if you are English it is impossible to read the Spanish without getting that horrible feeling.
> 
> You can almost feel the knock on the door in the middle of the night ...



Is it that bad, JanetF? are you going to have bad dreams about this post?  _beware the evil denouncers!!!_ 

I promess you I will be extra careful when I translate "denunciate" not to use "denouncer".

In the other hand, "soplón" is something no one wants to be called.  And whistleblower doesn't seem to be so bad for the law, at least in the US.

Interesting, this matter of languages and translations.


----------



## JanetF

mirk said:


> Is it that bad, JanetF? are you going to have bad dreams about this post?  _beware the evil denouncers!!!_
> 
> I promess you I will be extra careful when I translate "denunciate" not to use "denouncer".
> 
> In the other hand, "soplón" is something no one wants to be called. And whistleblower doesn't seem to be so bad for the law, at least in the US.
> 
> Interesting, this matter of languages and translations.


 
Oh, Mirk!  As if it weren't bad enough that I couldn't sleep last night for Eva María's louvred vents thread - now this!!!  

Seriously, though, being a whistleblower is frequently a very brave thing to do.  A friend of mine used to work for a whistleblower protection charity on the helpline and it can be very serious stuff.


----------



## alexacohen

JanetF said:


> Seriously, though, being a whistleblower is frequently a very brave thing to do. A friend of mine used to work for a whistleblower protection charity on the helpline and it can be very serious stuff.


 
In Spain the translation of whistleblower would be "topo". And yes, it can be really serious stuff. Very dangerous and very brave.

Eva María, don't you remember el Lobo? He was a policeman working inside a terrorist organization... and he was definitely on the good side. "Topo" doesn't have any negative connotations, but I don't know if it can be used outside Spain.


----------



## Eva Maria

alexacohen said:


> In Spain the translation of whistleblower would be "topo". And yes, it can be really serious stuff. Very dangerous and very brave.
> 
> Eva María, don't you remember el Lobo? He was a policeman working inside a terrorist organization... and he was definitely on the good side. "Topo" doesn't have any negative connotations, but I don't know if it can be used outside Spain.


 
Querida Alexa,

Ah, sí! El mítico Lobo! Mucho más español para denominar a un "agente informador" que "topo" (totalmente británico).

Have a nice time in France! You're lucky!

Bisous,

Eva M


----------



## JanetF

Un topo is a mole in English, but - certainly in English - it is not quite the same thing as a whistleblower.  

A *mole* infiltrates an organisation deliberately in order to obtain insider information about it which could be useful to whoever has asked him to infiltrate it.  

A *whistleblower* is generally someone who just happens to be working for an organisation when he or she realises that something dangerous, wicked, improper or illegal is going on.  He or she then 'blows the whistle' on what is happening, sometimes to the newspapers, sometimes to the authorities and the dangerous, improper, illegal etc. activities come to public knowledge.  

In the past, whistleblowers were often threatened, frequently sacked and even (for workers in the public sector who had signed the Official Secrets Act, for example) prosecuted and sent to prison.  Yet whistleblowers play a vital part in bringing this sort of activity to light, which is why there has been legislation passed in recent years to protect them.


----------



## alexacohen

Yes, Janet, but, as you have already realized, all translations of the word to Spanish have negative connotations. I know they're not the same thing, but no matter what word you use in Spanish, it always comes out bad. There is no way to translate it.
Except using "topo", that's why I suggested it. Both use inside information and run a risk.


----------



## Mr. Sazú

Delator / denunciantre en su trabajo, porque está convencido que al que delató cometió un delito o un mal

Under U.S. law, a whistle blower (or whistleblower) is an employee who "tells" on an employer, because he or she reasonably believed that the employer committed an illegal act.

http://jobsearchtech.about.com/cs/labor_laws/a/whistle_blower.htm

A *whistleblower* is an employee, former employee, or member of an organization, especially a business or government agency, who reports misconduct to people or entities that have the power and presumed willingness to take corrective action. Generally the misconduct is a violation of law, rule, regulation and/or a direct threat to public interest — fraud, health, safety violations, and corruption are just a few examples. For instance, Jeffrey Wigand is well-known in the United States for exposing the Big Tobacco scandal, revealing that executives of the companies knew that cigarettes were addictive and that they added other carcinogenic ingredients to the cigarettes.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whistleblower


----------



## alexacohen

Sí, Mr. Sazú, si estoy totalmente de acuerdo con la definición. Tú verás, siendo uno de mis mejores amigos uno de ellos, si me sé lo que significa. Pero el problema es que no existe una traducción al español de ese término en concreto. Al menos en el español de España, un delator es algo nefasto. Sea lo que sea lo que delate. Tan malo como un traidor. 
Con lo que no veo cómo se puede traducir sin perder totalmente el sentido original. O dejas el término tal y como está en inglés, con una nota al pie explicando su significado, o tienes que buscar otro término que, aunque no sea una traducción exacta, se ajuste más al espíritu original que soplón, delator, informante...


----------



## Mr. Sazú

Podría usarse "revelador"?


----------



## Mr. Sazú

*revelador**, ra**.*

(Del lat. _revelātor, -ōris_).

*1. *adj. Que revela. U. t. c. s.

*revelar**.*

(Del lat. _revelāre_).

*1. *tr. Descubrir o manifestar lo ignorado o secreto. U. t. c. prnl.


softouch me:

Bien decía Goethe que es en vano ...


----------



## Eva Maria

Mr. Sazú said:


> *revelador**, ra**.*
> 
> (Del lat. _revelātor, -ōris_).
> 
> *1. *adj. Que revela. U. t. c. s.
> 
> *revelar**.*
> 
> (Del lat. _revelāre_).
> 
> *1. *tr. Descubrir o manifestar lo ignorado o secreto. U. t. c. prnl.
> 
> 
> softouch me:
> 
> Bien decía Goethe que es en vano ...


 
Mr. Sazú,

Very well!

"Mehr Licht, mehr Licht!" dijo también.

Nos habíamos olvidado de "confidente". How about this one?

EM


----------



## alexacohen

Sinceramente, a mí no se me ocurre otra manera de traducirlo que no sea explicando lo que es (más o menos):
"...la necesidad de proteger a aquellos que denuncien la corrupción".
Porque tirar de la manta, o destapar, no se pueden aplicar como sustantivos, menos aún en un contexto formal.
Un poco más y los pobres whistleblowers que denunciasen que en la central nuclear donde trabajan no se cumplen las normas de seguridad serían tomados como agentes de la Gestapo.


----------



## Dani California

alexacohen said:


> In Spain the translation of whistleblower would be "topo". And yes, it can be really serious stuff. Very dangerous and very brave.
> 
> Eva María, don't you remember el Lobo? He was a policeman working inside a terrorist organization... and he was definitely on the good side. "Topo" doesn't have any negative connotations, but I don't know if it can be used outside Spain.


 

Hola Alexa, permíteme disentir de tu opinión.
El topo es el agente encubierto distinto del whistleblower o informante. 
Yo me decantaría por traducir el término whistleblower como informante o también como arrepentido.
Saludos


----------



## Eva Maria

Dani California said:


> Hola Alexa, permíteme disentir de tu opinión.
> El topo es el agente encubierto distinto del whistleblower o informante.
> Yo me decantaría por traducir el término whistleblower como informante o también como arrepentido.
> Saludos


 
Hola, Dani!

I agree with you! "Topo" (o "Lobo", a la española"), no sería exactamente un "whistleblower" (Aunque la idea de Alexa fue muy interesante y abrió nuevos debates - la mayoría mod-censurados!).

Recuerdo haber leído una fabulosa traducción de "The secret sharer" de Conrad, cuyo título en castellano era "El confidente secreto".

Whistleblower = Sharer ?

Me gusta "informador" y "confidente", de todas las posibilidades dichas, porque no tienen un sentido tan negativo como otras.

NOTE: Me has dejado alucinada con "arrepentido".  Are you sure it has the required meaning? 

Un saludo cordial!

EM


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Yo me decantaría por denunciante, por ejemplo "se asegura el anonimato a los denunciantes de pornografía infantil (o la venta de drogas en los colegios)" o usar la perífrasis "quien denuncie". No me suena que haya una palabra específica en castellano para el término. 

Respecto al resto de propuestas me temo que no casarían aquí, tal y como yo lo veo:

    Topo/Infiltrado: Agente que se infiltra en una organización con el objetivo de investigar sus actividades. A mi entender "topo" es negativo pues suele hacer referencia al bando contrario (tenemos un topo en la organización) e "infiltrado" es positivo ("tenemos un infiltrado en el cartel de la droga), pero es una visión mía.

     Soplón: Delincuente que cuenta a la policía las cosas que ve o sabe a cambio de obtener cierta "manga ancha". Aunque también se usa en general para definir a la gente que cuenta lo que no debe a la competencia. En jerga policial también se le denomina "confeti" (por confidente)

    Informante/confidente: Persona que trabaja para una organización y que cuenta sus secretos a otra por diversas razones. Esta persona no se infiltra si no que ya trabajaba allí antes de convertirse en confidente para otra organización o la policía. La organización traicionada lo considerará un "soplón"/"delator". Como véis todo es cuestión de perspectiva.

Arrepentido: Persona que trabajando en una organización criminal pasa a colaborar con la policía u otro cuerpo de seguridad. Por norma general no se arrepienten de nada y lo hacen para conseguir un trato y una mejor condena, aunque supongo que algún arrepentido de verdad habrá.

Bueno, al final os metido una chapa.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Eva Maria

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> Arrepentido: Persona que trabajando en una organización criminal pasa a colaborar con la policía u otro cuerpo de seguridad. Por norma general no se arrepienten de nada y lo hacen para conseguir un trato y una mejor condena, aunque supongo que algún arrepentido de verdad habrá.
> 
> Bueno, al final os metido una chapa.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 
Dani,

Disculpa por haber alucinado ante tu "arrepentido"!  No pensé en ese tipo de arrepentimiento!   Pues me arrepiento! (Thanks, Ant!)

Besos,

EM

PS: Antpax, very well your chapa! Tú da la chapa, que si chapeas así, nos enchapas de lo más! Petons, EM


----------



## Dani California

¡Hola Eva!
¡No te arrepientas de nada!
Encantada de coincidir contigo y para seguir ahondándo en el tema (y siempre que te interese) echa un vistazo a este link:
http://www.indret.com/pdf/364_es.pdf (página 4, tercer párrafo)
Saludos


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Eva Maria said:


> Querida Alexa,
> 
> Ah, sí! El mítico Lobo! Mucho más español para denominar a un "agente informador" que "topo" (totalmente británico).
> 
> Have a nice time in France! You're lucky!
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Eva M


 
Si no se quiere decir 'topo' , es más específico 'infiltrado' que 'agente informador'.


----------



## kashiwazakinenji

hola
i dunno how 2 translate this into spanish....

"...Whistleblower policy and related whistleblower or ethics hotline / email..."

gracias!


----------



## borgonyon

Recuerda la regla del foro:


> 22. NO ESCRIBA COMO EN UN CHAT O CON ESTILO SMS
> No se tolera el uso de lenguaje tipo chat o SMS, a menos que sea el tema de discusión del hilo. Los miembros del foro deben esforzarse para escribir respetando las reglas de ortografía del idioma, lo que incluye el uso correcto de mayúsculas, acentos, signos de interrogación y exclamación tanto de apertura como de cierre.


Por favor, corrige lo que escribiste originalmente.


----------



## The_Pinky

¿soplasilbatos? <- Me acabo de inventar esta palabra


----------



## alexacohen

No.

Es una persona que denuncia una actividad ilegal de la que tiene noticia, bien en una empresa, en un gobierno, en una institución.
Que yo sepa, no hay traducción al español, por lo menos no al español de España.
Lee este hilo, ya se ha discutido la palabra.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=615165&highlight=whistleblower&page=2


----------



## uio

yes, i know. but the thing is how to translate that into spanish, i just cant find a way to do it without sounding too non-technical.............. thank you anyway


----------



## lulilanzi

Si el sentido es el que dice ALEXACOHEN en Argentina le decimos SOPLÓN o BUChÓN. Pero tiene un sentido despectivo.
Acabo de leer el post que sugirio ALexa, creo que informante también puede ajustarse a tu pedido.


----------



## alexacohen

Uio, I would leave the word _whistleblower_ as it is, and add a footnote. This word has already been discussed, and there is no accurate translation into Spanish.
If you use the search tool, you will find quite a lot of possible translations. 
I would not translate the word; but it is my personal opinion.

Lulilanzi, it can't be translated as "soplón", because a whistleblower is someone to be admired, not despised.


----------



## gestormilo

tengo la misma problematica de buscar un término exacto para WHISTLEBLOWER o WHISTLE-BLOWER

Abajo inserto una definición que se tiene en un compendio que se editará en español con sus equivalentes en inglés:

Términos que aparecen en ese compendio en edición
*Atalayero organizaiconal; Denunciante dentro de su propia empresa; Observador organizacional; Persona atalayadora; Persona que denuncia situaciones ilegales dentro de la organización; Persona que devela situaciones ilegales dentro de la organización; Persona que pone en evidencia lo mal hecho; Vigía organizacional; Velador organizacional*

Individuo que atisba o procura inquirir y averiguar sobre la existencia de prácticas ilegales, inmorales, corruptas, en fin, todo lo que causa perjuicio organizacional con el fin de que se preserven las normas de conducta ética y proteger a la organización contra el despilfarro, daños y actos que vayan contra la cultura organizacional, la calidad de la producción o servicios, y que socaven la integridad e intereses de los clientes. En otras palabras, es aquella persona que con sentido de pertenencia e identidad organizacional y partiendo del hecho de que el público tiene derecho a conocer lo que sucede dentro de la organización, denuncia la existencia de prácticas incompatibles con la cultura organizacional dentro de su centro de trabajo, el gobierno u otro tipo de institución con la esperanza de corregir la situación imperante.


----------



## YoHeVistoCosas

Me parece que lo mejor de todo lo que se ha dicho aquí para definir "whistleblower" es lo que aportan Mr. Sazú y JanetF, en concreto esta última: "_A *whistleblower* is generally someone who just happens to be working for an organisation when he or she realises that something dangerous, wicked, improper or illegal is going on. He or she then 'blows the whistle' on what is happening, sometimes to the newspapers, sometimes to the authorities and the dangerous, improper, illegal etc. activities come to public knowledge_".

No creo que exista una palabra única en español que incopore todo esto, todas las connotaciones que conlleva. Lo que más se acerca son expresiones del tipo "*el que levanta la liebre*" o "*el que tira de la manta*", pero claro, no son muy formales, aunque sí podrían utilizarse por ejemplo en un artículo periodístico. "*Denunciante*" puede estar bien, pero no conlleva todos los matices que "whistleblower" incluye.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Ese tío es un soplón, un chivato, ...


----------



## Sandym

Informante pero tambien puede ser informantes anónimos no  necesariamente soplones.


----------



## Arturo Villaseñor

alexacohen said:


> Sí, Mr. Sazú, si estoy totalmente de acuerdo con la definición. Tú verás, siendo uno de mis mejores amigos uno de ellos, si me sé lo que significa. Pero el problema es que no existe una traducción al español de ese término en concreto. Al menos en el español de España, un delator es algo nefasto. Sea lo que sea lo que delate. Tan malo como un traidor.
> Con lo que no veo cómo se puede traducir sin perder totalmente el sentido original. O dejas el término tal y como está en inglés, con una nota al pie explicando su significado, o tienes que buscar otro término que, aunque no sea una traducción exacta, se ajuste más al espíritu original que soplón, delator, informante...


 
Ciertamente esta palabra es complicada, no ta directa como dog/perro, pero una posible traducción, no muy adecuada para el caso de este hilo, es la palabra "pitazo" la cual es muy cercana al original en inglés. La persona que da el "pitazo" como suelen hacer los policias de muchos lugares, es el que alerta de una situación. En México se usaba (no sé que tanto en la actualidad) con un sentido de delación y traición, pero en ocasiones de valor al atreverse a denunciar un crimen.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Si se quiere evitar los matices más peyorativos se puede decir 'confidente'.
Pero no me gustaría que me llamasen eso.


----------



## MillionVoices

El segundo, _whistleblower _si que es más complicado. Sé que hay otros hilos aquí, pero el último es de hace un año, y en ninguno se ha encontrado una traducción elegante.

Déjame aclarar, usando la definición de Wikipedia, que en mi opinión da en el clavo:
A whistleblower is an employee, former employee, or member of an organization, especially a business or government agency, who reports misconduct to people or entities that have the power and presumed willingness to take corrective action. Generally the misconduct is a violation of law, rule, regulation and/or a direct threat to public interest — fraud, health, safety violations, and corruption are just a few examples. ​En otras palabras, me gustaría evitar las connotaciones negativas que llevan "denunciante, agente informador, informante, soplón".

Les agradeceré las propuestas, y también les invito a inventar un nuevo término, ¡porque no hay uno! (Después alguien puede llamar a RAE a decir "¡oi! ¡Tengo una nueva!" 

Gracias!


----------



## grubble

Hello MV and welcome to the forum!

Please remember to restrict yourself to one question per thread (Rule 2) http://forum.wordreference.com/faq.php?faq=faq_forum_rules_header#faq_rules_faq

In English "whistleblower" can be negative or positive according to one's point of view. I think that some words inevitably evoke an emotional response. Even if you did invent a new word, I am not sure that it would stay neutral for long!


----------



## MillionVoices

Already breaking the rules, and it's just my first day! Sorry about that.

Yes, you're right that certain emotions will be evoked depending on standing point. However, 'whistleblower' has a specific meaning, for example:

denunciante = someone accusing for a crime
informante = someone that informs on regular basis, often somehow betraying his organisation, while still remaining in it
soplón = to rat on someone​
So I still feel I haven't found a good and elegant Spanish translation. Someone in another thread proposed  _soplasilbato_, which actually isn't that bad. Maybe  _sopla-silbato_ with a footnote, then you could at least use that term within the same article.

Thanks for your view, grubble, you made me feel more like it's kind of up to me


----------



## grubble

Don't worry, I still get told off for breaking forum rules sometimes!

I did a search for synonyms of whistleblower and they were pretty damning!
_betrayer, blab, blabber, blabberer, etc._
http://freethesaurus.net/s.php?q=whistle-blower

In Britain it is often the journalists who come up with a new word that sticks in the public consciousness, because of course, they have a wide audience. The 'problem' with Spanish is that the language of Spain is regulated. If it isn't in RAE then it doesn't exist! I wonder how many new words they admit per year? I may try to find out.


----------



## Beansof57

As usual, I am wading in a "little" late. _Whistleblower_, from a neutral point of view is ALWAYS positive. Somebody from the organisation on whom the whistle is being blown would, obviously, view it negatively. However, the meaing is always that of uncovering illicit, dangerous, illegal, etc. practices.

As explained by many posters, there is NO single-word equivalent in Spanish (Iberia) and no amount of searching will come up with one. I am afraid that we are going to have to put up with an explanation until the Spanish press coins a word for whistleblowing/whistleblower.

NONE of the one/two-word alternatives (denunciante, informador, chivato soplón, etc) have the least positive nuance, rather they are all very negative.

Alexacohen has come up with a very elegant solution in her post of 19th August 2007 at 12:09 am. on this thread.

By the way, I have always believed that in translating there was no absolute need to substitute one word with another in the target language. Connotations and nuances vary VERY widely from language to language and, if pushed, within the same language spoken in different regions and, even, within the same country/language unit. In a relatively small country such as Catalunya, accent, vocabulary and usage vary greatly from North to South and East to West.

I must apologise for the length of this post, but it was the only way to convey all I wanted to say.

Petons des de Barcelona,


----------



## MillionVoices

Yes, agree with everything you say: whistleblower is neutrally positive; it's not always necessary or desirable to translate the word 1:1.

However, if in a text or a dialogue (formal or informal) you're going to refer to the concept many times, it's nice to have some kind of term. "Soplasilbatos", as someone on this forum said, is good if you're just talking with friends.

Still waiting for the press to coin a phrase. I guess it'll be a while until we're back with Mr. Assange and his friends, now that we have Hosni & Freinds, Gaddafi & Friends, tsunamis & earthquakes.

Thanks to all of you for your inputs.


----------



## laraluca

Perdón, pero yo usaría "informante". Se evita toda la connotación negativa de las otras palabras y como creo que el texto va a ayudar a entender que es una persona que corre riesgos y que tiene información delicada, se resuelve el problema de traducción. 

No se, es solo una idea

saludos


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

laraluca said:


> Perdón, pero yo usaría "informante". Se evita toda la connotación negativa de las otras palabras y como creo que el texto va a ayudar a entender que es una persona que corre riesgos y que tiene información delicada, se resuelve el problema de traducción.
> 
> No se, es solo una idea
> 
> saludos




Me parece bien. Y tampoco le veo matices peyorativos a 'denunciante'. 
A cada rato leemos que X o N 'denuncian' estos y otros abusos, corrupciones, derroches, carencias, etc. y eso no da mala imagen a quien lo hace, más bien al contrario.


----------



## Beansof57

I partially agree with all your suggestions, but still find all the connotations of whistleblower are not covered by any of them.

"Soplasilbatos" is a case of especial doubts. Not to put to fine a point on it, its similitude to another widely-used word of similar origin but refering to the wife of the "pollo" makes this expression rather difficult to use.

The other words (informante, deninciante, etc) lack the positive spin implied by whistleblower, though I admit their not having negative overtones either. There is also the fundamental component of the WB: they are always insiders and come across the facts as part of their job, NOT as part of a specific investigation.

I know I may seem to be splitting hairs, but I feel I will stay with the original English with a bracketed explanation the first time it appears in a text. At least until the Spanish press comes up with a widely accepted alternative.

Petonets,


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Según el segundo párrafo de Beanso57, diría que el whistleblower es un topo.


----------



## Beansof57

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Según el segundo párrafo de Beanso57, diría que el whistleblower es un topo.



Amigo Manuel, NO es un topo. (Mole in English) Un topo es una persona que se infiltra expresamente en una organización con el fin de buscar información. Un whistleblower YA trabaja en la empresa y se encuentra con la información/irregularidad en el curso de su trabajo diario, NO como resultado de una investigación expresa para dar con ella.

Petonets,


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Beansof57 said:


> Amigo Manuel, NO es un topo. (Mole in English) Un topo es una persona que se infiltra expresamente en una organización con el fin de buscar información. Un whistleblower YA trabaja en la empresa y se encuentra con la información/irregularidad en el curso de su trabajo diario, NO como resultado de una investigación expresa para dar con ella.
> 
> Petonets,



Cierto, hay esa diferencia. ¿Se llama también whistleblower al que descubre algo tras investigar porque algo le despierta una sospecha? 
Bien, en español creo que nos habremos de conformar con denunciante. Si no es estrictamente lo mismo que whistleblower, parece ser lo suficientemente próximo, y todos lo entendemos, mientras para saber lo que es whistleblower hace falta, como estamos viendo, una pequeña monografía.


----------



## Beansof57

Sí, es así. Pero lo importante es que el denunciante (ya vamos a utilizar esta palabreja) trabaja dentro de la organización y el descubrimiento viene como parte de su quehacer diario. Si luego investiga más o menos no altera su estatus de "whistleblower".

Salud,


----------



## vedlos

Hace más de dos años del último post, pero el hilo es demasiado interesante y el término cada vez más utilizado, así que aporto mi grano de arena por si le sirve a alguien. He visto ya varias veces (y a falta de una palabra tan estupenda en castellano es lo que estoy utilizando) "denuncia/denunciante de irregularidades" o "de prácticas ilegales".

Saludos


----------



## Amoha

alexacohen said:


> Sí, Mr. Sazú, si estoy totalmente de acuerdo con la definición. Tú verás, siendo uno de mis mejores amigos uno de ellos, si me sé lo que significa. Pero el problema es que no existe una traducción al español de ese término en concreto. Al menos en el español de España, un delator es algo nefasto. Sea lo que sea lo que delate. Tan malo como un traidor.
> Con lo que no veo cómo se puede traducir sin perder totalmente el sentido original. O dejas el término tal y como está en inglés, con una nota al pie explicando su significado, o tienes que buscar otro término que, aunque no sea una traducción exacta, se ajuste más al espíritu original que soplón, delator, informante...



Una alternativa en español es la expresión "tirar de la manta", con la idea de que se dejan al descubierto las vergüenzas que se querían ocultar. 

Con un poco de habilidad se puede traducir el sustantivo _whistleblower _por este giro, que según el caso sustituye con ventaja a "denunciante" o "informante", ya que tirar de la manta es propio de alguien implicado en la trama (esa manta les cubre a todos) y no externo a ella, como puede ser un denunciante o informante.


----------



## mancunienne girl

cubaMania said:


> No, it is the need to protect whistleblowers.   The term "whistleblower" is generally positive, not negative, and the laws are designed to protect them from retaliation so that wrongdoing can be exposed without the whistleblower losing her/his job or being penalized by other retaliatory actions.


 Agree. "Whistleblowers" are generally people who see colleagues or similar not doing things correctly which could often cause harm to ohers, and are therefore the ones who should be protected for having pointed out such mistakes. There was a case of a heart surgeon in GB who kept making mistakes which put peoples' lives at risks, and but for the "whistleblowers", his mistakes would have continued.

This leads me to wonder whether the words suggested like  "soplón" have the same connnotation.


----------



## iribela

Hi. I had done a little research a while ago and found this article.
Is the word 'filtrador' commonly used to refer to a whistleblower? In Spain? Other Spanish-speaking countries?


----------



## Rubns

mancunienne girl said:


> This leads me to wonder whether the words suggested like  "soplón" have the same connnotation.



"Soplón" has a negative connontation in general, so that would be a good translation only if you refer to a whistleblower negatively.


iribela said:


> Hi. I had done a little research a while ago and found this article.
> Is the word 'filtrador' commonly used to refer to a whistleblower? In Spain? Other Spanish-speaking countries?



I haven't seen "filtrador" many times, but certainly I would understand it. This could be a good translation of whistleblower in a "positive" way.


----------



## iribela

Rubns said:


> I haven't seen "filtrador" many times, but certainly I would understand it. This could be a good translation of whistleblower in a "positive" way.



Thank you Rubns.


----------



## Amoha

iribela said:


> Hi. I had done a little research a while ago and found this article.
> Is the word 'filtrador' commonly used to refer to a whistleblower? In Spain? Other Spanish-speaking countries?



Speaking strictly for myself, I have never heard the term before and doubt that it is much used in Spain, whatever the RAE says. To me, it sounds rather neutral, with none of the righteous moral overtones of "whistleblower" --it would be more of a "leaker", if such a term exists.


----------



## Rubns

Amoha, it is commonly used in Spanish newspapers, examples: 1, 2, 3, 4 etc.

Another possibility is "alertador", which is, in my opinion, even more rare. The other option given in that Wikipedia article "revelador de secretos" seems more accurate.

Un saludo.


----------



## YoHeVistoCosas

I am sorry friends but... _filtrador_ is NOT the equivalent in Spanish to "whistleblower", even though Rubns and some other colleagues have found several published examples in which Edward Snowden is described as being a "filtrador". In those cases the authors of those articles are highlighting the fact that Mr. Snowden has leaked information; being a "filtrador" does not necessarily imply that you are leaking information because of a wrongdoing in a certain organization you have become aware of, as it is always the case when you talk about a whistleblower. A "filtrador" is simply, as one of those articles and the DRAE itself state, a "persona que filtra o divulga indebidamente información secreta o confidencial".

Me alegro de recibir hoy, 15 de Junio de 2014, apoyo oficial para la propuesta de definición del "whistleblower" como "*el que tira de la manta"*, que Amoha en 2013 y yo mismo hace años hemos defendido en este mismo hilo. La revista "XL Semanal", que es el semanal del muy serio y muy conservador periódico español ABC, la utiliza en la entrevista a Edward Snowden, que se ha convertido en el "whistleblower" por antonomasia. Esta expresión,  en español *de España* (no puedo hablar por Latinoamérica), es la que mejor refleja lo que quiere expresar el término inglés, aunque haya que ponerlo entre comillas en esta entrevista o en otras por tratarse de una expresión coloquial. La expresión está hacia la mitad de la entrevista; hago hincapié en que el entrevistador le dice a Snowden: "* Usted se describe como una persona que 'ha tirado de la manta' por motivos de conciencia*"; es decir, no es que el entrevistador le describa con esa expresión; es Snowden quien se ve a sí mismo fielmente descrito así. No tengo la entrevista original delante pero estoy seguro que si estaba escrita en inglés, en ese párrafo emplearon la palabra "whistleblower":

http://www.finanzas.com/xl-semanal/magazine/20140615/edward-snowden-usted-hubiera-7304.html

"Soplasilbato" es posible que funcione en Latinoamérica, no lo sé, pero definitivamente NO en España, donde refiere inevitablemente a "soplapollas", de significado absolutamente diferente.

Puesto que aquí deberíamos buscar un término que funcione a ambos lados del Atlántico (y no sé si la expresión "tirar de la manta" es entendida en Latinoamérica), tal vez debamos resignarnos a que no existe un término único y equivalente a "whistleblower" en español; tal vez haya que describir brevemente al principio o a pie de página cuáles son las circunstancias de esta persona y después, si estamos traduciendo un texto largo y el término aparece más veces, ir introduciendo palabras o expresiones como "el informante", "el que desveló lo que estaba ocurriendo", "el que descubrió el pastel", "el que reveló la información", etc.


----------



## Rubns

A mí "el que tira de la manta" me parece excesivamente informal y sinceramente, que lo use el ABC por muy serio y conservador que sea (no entiendo qué añade el hecho de que sea conservador) no le da más o menos validez a la expresión.

Ahora bien, estoy de acuerdo en que quizá "filtrador" es ambiguo, aunque en el caso de Snowden no creo que lo sea en absoluto. Por eso mismo ¿no sería mejor "revelador de secretos"? Me parece un término mucho más neutro y conciso.

Un saludo.


----------



## YoHeVistoCosas

Rubns said:


> A mí "el que tira de la manta" me parece excesivamente informal y sinceramente, que lo use el ABC por muy serio y conservador que sea (no entiendo qué añade el hecho de que sea conservador) no le da más o menos validez a la expresión.
> 
> Ahora bien, estoy de acuerdo en que quizá "filtrador" es ambiguo, aunque en el caso de Snowden no creo que lo sea en absoluto. Por eso mismo ¿no sería mejor "revelador de secretos"? Me parece un término mucho más neutro y conciso.
> 
> Un saludo.



Al mencionar que el ABC (o el medio que sea) es conservador he querido decir que normalmente no va a querer usar expresiones que suenen a chiste en sus artículos; es decir, que dirigiéndose a un público "serio" (lo que ellos entiendan que es serio) no encuentra inconveniente utilizar la expresión "tirar de la manta".

Ahora bien, me has hecho pensar y he buscado para ver si había algún otro artículo diferente, actual y también "serio" que utilice esta expresión en el mismo sentido, y parece que sí:

http://www.publico.es/politica/488847/el-juez-silva-amenaza-con-tirar-de-la-manta

Por último, si piensas que la expresión no tiene validez, mete "tirar de la manta" en Linguee (se me acaba de ocurrir hacerlo) y mira lo que sale, en textos que parecen ser del parlamento europeo:

http://www.linguee.es/espanol-ingles/traduccion/tirar+de+la+manta.html


----------



## Rubns

No digo que no tenga validez, sino que suena excesivamente informal, de hecho en los artículos que aparecen en Linguee por lo que veo se usa entrecomillada, lo que indica que encaja de manera muy figurada en el contexto. Si hacemos la búsqueda al contrario aparecen otras palabras como: denunciantes, informadores etc.

Un saludo.


----------



## cervantesmx

Me gustaria contribuir con mi opinion. 

Yo usaria la siguiente oracion,

 "...incluso, por ejemplo, la necesidad de proteger a informantes/delatadores"

En el contexto, considero que informantes es una mejor traduccion.


----------



## YoHeVistoCosas

Rubns said:


> No digo que no tenga validez, sino que suena excesivamente informal, de hecho en los artículos que aparecen en Linguee por lo que veo se usa entrecomillada, lo que indica que encaja de manera muy figurada en el contexto. Si hacemos la búsqueda al contrario aparecen otras palabras como: denunciantes, informadores etc.
> 
> Un saludo.



Sí, es interesante hacer esa búsqueda al revés. De hecho, una de las expresiones que más se propone al hacerlo es "denunciante de irregularidades", que creo que se parece más al significado del término "whistleblower". Las palabras "denunciante" o "informador" solas pueden tener esa implicación de "soplón", que no tiene "whistleblower". Describir a alguien como "el que denunció las irregularidades", aunque sea más largo que una única palabra (que parece no haber en español) es más preciso.
Saludos,


----------



## iribela

I'm glad I joined this conversation with my question about 'filtrador'! Very interesting.

Based on the criteria used for an internet search, and depending on one's expectations, it is possible to justify the use of many words and phrases, whether they are being used correctly or not.

As far as trusting the DRAE, most of the people who use it will alternately quote from it to defend their decision to use one word over another, and complain about inaccuracies or omissions, so I try to refrain from discussing the validity of a word based on that single point, because, well, it's pointless. It's not mandatory to blindly accept 100% of the DRAE's content as without fault and all-inclusive because the dictionary is not perfect.  

One thing I learned long ago (not saying how long ago ) is that those arguments will get you nowhere fast. 
However, I can understand that for people making a living out of translating for employers/organizations/clients who like to have their Spanish-speaking [fill in the blank] review the work of the translator, the DRAE is one of the official sources they can count on to back them up, if you will.

So, taking into account all the suggestions and ideas in this very long thread, if I had to translate "_whistleblower_" I would probably use "informante," "delatador," "revelador de secretos," or "filtrador," depending on the context. 
When there is so much to convey and words seem to fail us, as in this case, using descriptions such as "el que denunció las irregularidades" (YoHeVistoCosas) at the beginning, along with the use of the word we choose, for example, 'informante', can help us set the tone so there are no misunderstandings, and allow us to avoid repetition of the lengthy description.


----------



## eno2

Beansof57 said:


> As explained by many posters, there is NO single-word equivalent in Spanish (Iberia) and no amount of searching will come up with one. I am afraid that we are going to have to put up with an explanation *until the Spanish press coins a word for whistleblowing/whistleblower.*



This is an article from today 2/6/2018 dedicated to the phenomenon and treatment (protección y recompensa) of whistleblowers.

In the article they use alternatively the terms:  filtradores, delatores, denunciante, informantes:

Cuando denunciar la corrupción sale a cuenta: países que recompensan a los filtradores

Personally I prefer filtrador.


----------



## eno2

Somos junio 2019 y el  caso es que la falta de consenso sobre una palabra española para whistleblower bloquea y torpedea desde 2016 
una ley de protección de whistleblowers que todos los partidos apoyan



> La solución propuesta, *alertador*, huye del término anglosajón y se fija en el francés, pero no gusta a todos


----------



## Ciprianus

Así es, estamos en el 2019 y un sustantivo tan necesario  todavía no existe. 
Propongo_ levantaperdiz_ para ser usado en América y _levantaliebre_ en Europa.


----------



## iribela

Este artículo propone 'denunciante', además de otras opciones (según el matiz que se le quiera dar). 

En parte:

 "... _filtrador, ..._ este puede haber filtrado cualquier información, como la fecha de lanzamiento de un producto, el término _whistleblower_ se aplica exclusivamente a quien denuncia irregularidades o prácticas ilegales."


----------



## northwestern

Aunque me parece que esta conversación es pasada pero creo que el adjetivo aplicable sería "informante" (o también "alertador" aunque el término no es muy conocido).


----------



## eno2

Informante  no. 
¿Pasada porque?


----------



## EvanWilliams

En Puerto Rico....“Chota” 
“Informante” es aceptable.


----------

